# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  (*·.¸(`·.¸ يامهـدي ,, تصميم جديد ¸.·´)¸.·*)

## عبير الجنان

السـلامـ عليكـمـ ..
تصميمي هالمـره عباره عن خلفيه ,,
وهي بعنـوان يامهدي ,,
وعملتهـا بمنـاسبـة تتويج الحجّه ,, عجل الله فرجه الشريفـ ,,
وأتمنى تعجبكمـ ,,
قد تجدون التصميم بـ أسمـاء هي " ندى الأزهار , عبير الجنـان , Nada Flowers , عطر الندى " ,, فقـط ,,
ملاحظـات على العمـل ,, هذا العمل أتعبني ,, لأني كل ماجيت أعمل تصميم مايدخل مزاجي ,, إضغط هنـا لرؤية أول عمل عملته للمنـاسبـه ,, وطبـعاً ماعجبني و غيرته ,, 
عدد ساعات العمل ,, ساعتان تقريباً ,,
عدد الطبقات ,, 18 طبقة ,,
عدد الصور ,, 4 صـور ,,

عدد الفرش ,, 3 فرش ,,
عدد المخطوطـات ,, 3 مخطوطـات ,,
إضغط على الصـورة لرؤيـة التصميم ,,

لـون آخـر ,, مـن هنـا ,,
ومنتـظرة إنتقـاداتـكمـ ,,
مـلاحظـة : التصميم للإستخدام العادي ,, يعني اللي بينقل التصميم الرجـاء يذكر أسمي إن أنا المصممه الأصليـه أو كلمة منقول تكفيني ,, ولا ينسبه لنفسه ,, لأني إذا أكتشفت السرقه ,, راح أفضحه وأعرفه ندى الأزهار ميـن ,,

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلى على محمد والله محمد
بصراحة تصميم قمه في الرووعه
وفنانه عن جد طلعتي خيتووو
تسلم يمينك 
وجعلك الله من انصار امام زماننا
وبالتوفيق

----------


## hope

تصــصميم رائـــع 

يعطيك الله العـافية 

بالتوفيق..

تحياتي

----------

